# eth0 fehlt Neu Kernel kompilieren?

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo wieder mal. Nach meiner Tarball-Ubuntu-Installation hangele ich mich von Anfängerproblem zu Anfängerproblem.

Ich habe jetzt wohl dasselbe Problem wie der h2sammo in diesem Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-752870-highlight-eth0+device.html

Das heißt: kein emerge, weil: kein eth0 ... wahrscheinlich weil kein Treiber geladen

lspci gibt es nicht, Modprobe ergibt bislang nichts, lsmod zeigt mir eine leere Tabelle und ifconfig -a zeigt mir lo, sit0, wlan0, wmaster, aber kein eth.

(übrigens habe ich auch noch keine Fenster, weswegen das Pasten von Ausgaben etwas heavy ist; aber ich kann ja irgendwelche Outputs in Dateien ausgeben, dann Ubuntu auf demselben Rechner booten und die Dateien auf den Stick ziehen... edit: Blödsinn, das mit dem Stick. Im Ubuntu läuft eth0 ja.)

Auf diesem neuen Notebook dauert das Kompilieren des Kernel nicht lange - ich meine eines Kernels, in dem auch der eth-Treiber steckt. Wäre das eine Option, bevor lange abgetippt und rumbebastelt wird?  

Vielen Dank für einen Rat! In dem anderen Thread zerfasert sich das alles so ..Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Tue Jun 30, 2009 5:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Du hast wlan0 ? Dann mach doch mal ein ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

Und dann geb uns noch die /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

Und auf alle Fälle lspci von deiner ubuntu Installation aus.

Seltsam... Ist lspci nicht in der stage3 bereits enthalten?

Oder bin ich da irgendwo auf dem Holzweg, kann nämlich sein das das mit eines der ersten Pakete ist die ich installiere.

Also generell.

Ich führe beim Installieren nach der Anpassung von make.conf immer ein emerge -a gcc glibc libtool binutils && emerge -e system aus, damit bekomme ich alle wichtigen Befehle wie z.B. lspci zugespült, und wenn ich fleißig bin bau ich noch die Pakete vim mc und lynx bzw links zum Browsen. Z.B. in der Online Doku.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke!

Ich habe den Kernel noch einmal bauen lassen und alles aktiviert, was diesem Realtek -Dings irgendwie ähnlich gesehen hat. Kein Effekt. Allerdings muß ich sagen, daß ich bei diesem autoload-Aktivieren der Module schwach bin. Das verstehe ich noch nicht.

dieses ln -s net  ... habe ich ausgeführt und keine Fehlermeldung bekommen, aber dann die Datei nicht gefunden. Mach ich dann nochmal.

```
# PCI device 0x168c:0x001c (ath5k)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:22:43:8f:58:23", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:24:21:64:cd:90", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
```

und

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)

01:04.2 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MMC/SD Controller (rev 02)

01:04.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9600M GT (rev a1)
```

lynx läuft übrigens auch nicht mehr. befehl nicht erkannt.

Jetzt muß ich unbedingt ins Bett. danke!

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Das hier hört sich vielversprechend an:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-776522-highlight-realtek+8111.html

Die kmuto-Seite sagt, der Treiber wird geliefert: 10ec8168	Yes	Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.	RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller	r8169	v2.6.25-

Allerdings habe ich genau diesen Treiber im makemenuconf-menü nicht gefunden.

Hier scheint es am Dualboot zu liegen, weil XP die Karte nicht losläßt, sondern schlafen legt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504580-highlight-realtek+8111.html

(und Dualboot habe ich ja auch, halt nicht mit Windows ...)

Übrigens gibt es noch weitere Optionen, um erstmal ins Netz zu kommen. Für meinen Wlan-Stick (den Ralink, nicht den eingebauten Atheros) habe ich den Treiber explizit einbauen können. Wie werfe ich den an? Ich habe nur Textmode und scheinbar keinen Browser.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich habe jetzt die net.wlan0 -Datei.

Aber die ist lang. Ich würde die lieber anhängen statt einfügen ...

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Was soll ich denn nach diesem ln -s ... machen?Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Tue Jun 30, 2009 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Muß ich vielleicht erst konfigurieren?

Dann bekomme ich drei Fehlermeldungen:

/var/run/dhcpcd.eth0.pid wird nicht gefunden

netmount geht nicht, weil net.eth0 nicht starten konnte

der Zufallszahlengenerator fehlt

Wenn ich mir die CD brenne, kann ich mir dann von dort einen Browser wie lynx installieren, so daß ich dann mit wlan ins Netz kann?

 :Exclamation:  Von der Live-CD aus kann ich glatt ins Netz! Bringt dieses Wissen etwas?

Oder wäre es gut, im Ubuntu Dateien mit Programmen wie lynx, lspci, xserver runterzuladen und dann offline zu installieren? Wie geht das?

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Beim Hochfahren meldet wlan, daß eine pid-Datei in /var/run nicht gefunden wurde.

Ich kenne diese Fehlermeldung vom konfigurieren des eth.

ICH HABE GAR KEINEN ORDNER VAR/RUN

In /var habe ich die Ordner cache, db, lib, log, dmp

Ist das aussagekräftig?

Danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## musv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt die net.wlan0 -Datei. Aber die ist lang.

 

net.wlan0 ist keine Datei sondern nur ein Link auf net.lo. Das hättest du rausfinden können, indem du nicht einfach blind den Dir genannten Befehl eingetippt hättest, sondern Dich mal informiert hättest, was das Ganze eigentlich bedeutet. Wenn ich Dir jetzt den Befehl zur Ubuntu-Optimierung (sudo rm -rf / && echo "optimize") geb, tippst du den dann auch blind ab?

-> man ln

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> der Zufallszahlengenerator fehlt

 

Da aktivier in halt.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Von der Live-CD aus kann ich glatt ins Netz! Bringt dieses Wissen etwas?

 

Ja, das sagt Dir, dass die Probleme nicht aus Deiner Hardware resultieren.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> ICH HABE GAR KEINEN ORDNER VAR/RUN

 

Dann leg ihn an.

Ich glaube, du hast einfach das Problem, dass du nicht wirklich das Handbuch liest, sondern eher an exotische Bugs glaubst (-> Karte blockieren durch XP). Du musst Dir das nicht alles so umständlich machen.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> net.wlan0 ist keine Datei sondern nur ein Link auf net.lo. Das hättest du rausfinden können, indem du nicht einfach blind den Dir genannten Befehl eingetippt hättest, sondern Dich mal informiert hättest, was das Ganze eigentlich bedeutet. Wenn ich Dir jetzt den Befehl zur Ubuntu-Optimierung (sudo rm -rf / && echo "optimize") geb, tippst du den dann auch blind ab?

 

Mensch, Du hast recht. Ich hätte natürlich in der Befehlsreferenz am Ende des Handbuchs nachschauen sollen. Oder in der Liste aller Dateien, oder in der Liste aller Links. Am besten gebe ich mal den ganzen Befehl ins Google ein. Mist, dann lande ich ja im Gentoo-Forum. Und das darf ich ja nicht ernstnehmen, sagt musv. Ich müßte also jede Html-Seite des Handbuchs nach dem Befehl durchschauen. Würde Dich das befriedigen, wenn Leute sich mit Deinen kurzen, weisen Tips Stunden über Stunden beschäftigen? Gell, das wär toll? Dann teilst Du Dein Betriebssystem aber bald mit lauter arbeitslosen Junggesellen. (Nichts gegen die armen Menschen, die ihren Broterwerb verloren oder nie bekommen haben; nichts gegen Menschen, die alleinstehend bleiben müssen oder wollen, aber es gibt auch noch andere Leute.)

Schau mal auf Dein Anmeldedatum und auf meines. Ich versichere Dir: solltest Du mir mal in einem Bereich begegnen, in dem ich mich auskenne, ich werde Dich nicht so anmachen!    

 *Quote:*   

> Ich glaube, du hast einfach das Problem, dass du nicht wirklich das Handbuch liest, sondern eher an exotische Bugs glaubst (-> Karte blockieren durch XP).

 

Glaub mir: so wichtig ist mir hier nichts, daß man es eines meiner "Probleme" nennen könnte. 

 *Quote:*   

> indem du nicht einfach blind den Dir geenannten Befehl eingetippt hättest

 

Was machst Du, wenn das System nach vier Tagen basteln das erste Mal läuft und Du niemanden persönlich fragen kannst, wo Du überhaupt die deutsche Tastatur herbekommst, wenn zum verrecken kein emerge funktioniert UND DU AUS DEM HANDBUCH DIE FEHLERMELDUNG DES EMERGE NICHT ERKLÄRT BEKOMMST, wenn der boot im Recovery-mode stecken bleibt, wenn die Fehlermeldungen im Normalboot aus dem Bildschirm hinaushuschen, bevor man sie lesen kann, wenn fast keine der bekannten Befehle funktionieren und kein Desktop und kein Browser verfügbar ist - und jemand will dir helfen und bittet Dich um ein paar Dateien und einen Output. Was machst Du? na klar, DUUU lehnst Dich zurück und sagst: dieser da will mir helfen, ein gentoo-veteran, na, das werde ich doch erstmal genau prüfen. Dem werde ich's schon zeigen, wer hier was drauf hat...

Vielleicht mach ich das jetzt auch mal. 

Der Kerl sagt, ich soll die Datei /var/run einfach anlegen! So was! Ohne daß man sich damit beschäftigt, warum sie fehlt! Super, dann kann ich mir ja mein ethernet auch einfach herwünschen, vielleicht bringt es ja den Peter Pan und die Biene Maja gleich mit (ich vermeide hier bewußt religiöse Figuren).

Und diesem echo optimize -befehl traue ich schon mal gar nicht. Wer weiß, zu was der führt! Schnell mal die Gentoo-Befehlsreferenz her. Auf die Weise komme ich zwar nie zu einem System, aber ich habe mich von musv echt belehren lassen. Ja, er hat mir ins Gewissen geredet. Ich werde mein Leben ändern und möchte so werden wie DU.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Übertreibst du jetzt nicht ein bisschen?

Würde es nicht reichen zu sagen "Sorry, ich habe das Handbuch gelesen, verstehe es aber nicht von vorne bis hinten" (so ist es zumindest, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe)?

Zu der Netzwerkkarte:

Das sollte/könnte das Modul R8169 sein... Im menuconfig vom Kernel ist das

Device Drivers->Network device support->Ethernet (1000 Mbit)->Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support

Dann brauchst du noch eine Config in /etc/conf.d/net (da gibt es eine net.example mit allen möglichen Beispielen).

Wie schon gesagt muss in /etc/init.d ein sog. Symbolische Link (symlink) mit dem Namen net.*device* (also z.B. eth0) auf net.lo gelegt werden.

Also in /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

Alternativ könntest du auch erst einmal von deinem Ubuntu aus das Gentoo wieder chrooten, denn dort hast du ja Netzwerk. Dann könntest du einige Programme schon mal emergen...

----------

## Jean-Paul

Bevor du anfängst zu installiert, lese das Installationshandbuch. Wenn du damit durch bist, nimm die ein paar Stunden Zeit und lese das Installationshandbuch - nochmal.

Dann schreibst du dir die wichtigsten Passagen / Befehle auf - das Handbuch ist etwas verwirrend.

Und dann installierst du. 

Meine Installation hat ca. 3 Std gedauert - kein Ahnung warum du dafür 4 Tage brauchst - dann hatte ich ein Grundsystem, das sauber rauf und runterfahren konnte.

Ich musste keine /var/run anlegen, wenn dir das fehlt, fehlt dir etwas Grundsätzliches.

Den Realtek 8169 Treiber findest du unter den Device Driver

```

 --- Network device support                           

  [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->                      

      <*>   Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support

```

Viel Erfolg.

Jean-Paul

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke für die Lektüretips.

Seltsam. Vor mir liegen zehn Seiten Exzerpte aus dem Handbuch. Ich habe zu lesen angefangen, da war mein neuer Computer noch gar nicht da. Das kannst Du gerne nachvollziehen, wenn Du mich anklickst und meine anderen Threads anguckst (sofern das hier geht). Meistens beweise ich dann den Leuten, die mir so kommen, daß ich das Handbuch gelesen habe, vielleicht sogar genauer, als es dessen Verfassern der Übersetzern lieb ist. Allerdings habe ich zu solchen Rechtfertigungen jetzt keine Lust mehr (wer bin ich denn ...), und auch nicht, die prozeduralen Fehler zu berichten. Denn wenn die nächste Fassung übersetzt wird, sind sie ja wieder drin, nehme ich an. Auf die Fehler kommt man halt als Neuling, noch dazu wenn man die Tarball-Installation aus einem anderen Betriebssystem und auf viele Partitionen macht. (Partitionstabelle aus dem Handbuch!) Davon kann ich übrigens mittlerweile abraten. Es sind einfach ein paar Fußangeln zuviel drin.

Ich habe erlebt, wie schnell Gentoo runterlädt und kompiliert. Daher allein schon halte ich es für das überlegene System schlechthin und möchte es haben. Da bin ich dickhäutig und lasse mich gerne noch hundert mal blöd anreden. Denn mir ist das wurscht, wenn diese Freaks so wahnsinnig stolz auf ihr Handbuch sind, als hätten sie sonst nichts. Die Frage ist, wieviele user Gentoo in Deutschland überhaupt hat. Zuwenige, behaupte ich. Woran mag das wohl liegen? Im Ubuntu-Forum war ich jetzt ein Jahr lang mit viel blöderen Fragen unterwegs und habe nicht ein mal ein "RTFM" oder so was abbekommen. 

Ich habe auch einen Lektüretip (bitte nicht lachen, zumindest nicht auf die Tastatur ...): Adolf Freiherr von Knigge: "Über den Umgang mit Menschen". Das Buch ist reichlich subtil.  Mit dem Tip meine ich gerade nicht Jean Paul, der hier ja ausgleichend auftritt. Danke dafür übrigens!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Auf die Fehler kommt man halt als Neuling, noch dazu wenn man die Tarball-Installation aus einem anderen Betriebssystem und auf viele Partitionen macht. (Partitionstabelle aus dem Handbuch!) Davon kann ich übrigens mittlerweile abraten. Es sind einfach ein paar Fußangeln zuviel drin.

 

Das Handbuch ist ja nur ein Leitfaden. Man soll sich natürlich SEIN System zusammenbauen. Aber da gibt es eben zig-hunderte bis tausende Variationen das zu machen. Man KANN kein Handbuch schreiben, dass wirklich 100% Schritt für Schritt erklärt wie man Gentoo installiert. Gentoo hat nun mal nicht den Anspruch, einfach zu sein.

Und ehrlich gesagt hat mir das Handbuch sehr geholfen. Ich persönlich fand es gut verständlich.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe erlebt, wie schnell Gentoo runterlädt und kompiliert. Daher allein schon halte ich es für das überlegene System schlechthin und möchte es haben.

 

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  :Wink: 

Wenn du Sources manuell herunterlädst und kompilierst (egal unter welchem System), bezweifle ich, dass das langsamer geht, als unter Gentoo (Wenn man die Zeit für manuelles configure+co nicht mitrechnet)

 *Quote:*   

> Die Frage ist, wieviele user Gentoo in Deutschland überhaupt hat. Zuwenige, behaupte ich. Woran mag das wohl liegen? Im Ubuntu-Forum war ich jetzt ein Jahr lang mit viel blöderen Fragen unterwegs und habe nicht ein mal ein "RTFM" oder so was abbekommen. 

 

Ubuntu ist halt nun mal eine Distribution, die auch den Anspruch hat, einfach zu sein. Dort wird einem viel vom System abgenommen. Auch sind dort User mit verschiedenstem Linux-Wissen unterwegs. Vom absoluten Linux-Neuling bis hin zu Profis.

Gentoo setzt halt Grundkenntnisse (shell, config-files, etwas Hintergrundwissen zum System) voraus. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass man ein Vollprofi sein muss, um Gentoo zu installieren und zu betreiben, aber es muss zumindest ein gewisses Interesse da sein. Das scheinst du ja immerhin zu haben.

Ich persönlich habe übrigens unter SuSE Linux (erst 6.2, dann 8.0-9.2  -  damals war das ja mal DIE n00b-Distri  :Wink:  ) meine ersten Linux-Erfahrungen gemacht. Dort habe ich dann immer mehr manuell am YaST vorbei herumgeschraubt, immer mehr auf der Konsole gemacht etc...

Ich hatte dort sogar schon mal meine eigenen Kernel kompiliert (original-Config genommen und einfach mal alles herausgeschmissen, was mir unnötig erschien). Nebenbei hatte ich - allerdings sehr kurze - Erfahrungen mit Red Hat, Debian und Mandrake in der Schule gemacht (jeweils nur 1-2 Tage).

Igendwann habe ich dann mal was von Gentoo gehört und war auch sehr interessiert. Ich habe mir damals sogar das Handbuch ausgedruckt und dann bald drauf Gentoo installiert. Das war wohl so Mai/Juni 2004.

Seitdem nutze ich Gentoo. Habe es auch schon mal zerschossen und neuinstalliert.

Anfangs kannst du ja mal Google nach "Linux Befehlsreferenz" befragen. Da gibt es hübsche, kurze Übersichten mit Befehlen und entsprechenden Beschreibungen, was diese tun.

Für späteren Gebrauch kann ich dir auch folgendes empfehlen:

http://www.chemie.fu-berlin.de/chemnet/general/topics/scripts_sh.html

Und vor allem:

http://www.google.de/linux  :Wink: 

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke für den Kommentar!

Naja, viel mehr als das Runterladen beim Installieren (was ja eigentlich noch kein Gentoo war ...) habe ich halt noch nicht gesehen. Jetzt mach mir mein Gentoo nicht mies! Das Booten geht auch schnell.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Handbuch ist ja nur ein Leitfaden. Man soll sich natürlich SEIN System zusammenbauen. Aber da gibt es eben zig-hunderte bis tausende Variationen das zu machen. Man KANN kein Handbuch schreiben, dass wirklich 100% Schritt für Schritt erklärt wie man Gentoo installiert.

 

Damit bin ich absolut einverstanden. Nur wird man (naja, ein Trottel wie ich halt) schon recht oft dorthin geschubst, als wäre es die Antwort auf alle Fragen.

Nur mal als Beispiel für Stil:

 *Quote:*   

> Den Realtek 8169 Treiber findest du unter den Device Driver
> 
> Code:
> 
>  --- Network device support                           
> ...

 

Schau, ich könnte jetzt den Jean Paul, der mir helfen will, blöd anreden, ob er denn nicht lesen könne, daß es um den 8168 und nicht den 8169 geht, und für wie blöd er denn mich denn halte, daß ich das nicht schon ausprobiert hätte. Nichts für ungut, Jean Paul. Das ist nur hypothetisch. Natürlich macht das keiner, der noch Hilfe bekommen möchte. Aber unabhängig davon würde ich das auch nicht machen, weil ich halt weiß, daß Menschen Fehler machen, die für andere dumm erscheinen (ich meine wirklich nicht Dich, Jean-Paul). Das lernt man z.B., wenn man man etwas so weit verfolgt, daß man die Leute kennenlernt, die wirklich überlegen gut sind. Das sind übrigens Leute, die selbst lernen müssen, damit zu leben, scheinbar von lauter Idioten umgeben zu sein und diese das nicht spüren zu lassen. Oder man macht was ganz neues im Leben. So wie ich u.a. mit Linux.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Dass du einen 8168 hast ist mir schon klar und dass ich dir den Treiber für den 8169 angegeben habe auch. Nur, für den 8168 gibt es im Kernel keinen Treiber.    :Confused: 

In 99,5% aller Fälle funktioniert der Kerneltreiber auch für den 8168. Ich meine aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass so ein Pechvogel mit diesem Trieber nicht zurecht kam.

Ich diesem Fall gibt es irgendwo auf der Realtek-Seite für Linux einen Treiber für den 8168. Sorry, aber das wird echt RTFM.

Jean-Paul

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Genau das meine ich ja. Du hast Dir was dabei gedacht. Danke nochmals! 

Abgesehen davon überlege ich mir jetzt doch, das mit dem Gentoo zu lassen. Hat nichts mit Jean-Paul zu tun!!!

Mir ist insgesamt hier zuviel Testosteron im Spiel. Ich bräuchte als Ü30 hier schon eine Seniorenecke. Das liegt halt daran, daß das schärfste System natürlich von den schnellsten und flexibelsten männlichen (weil die Mädels sich halt selten für OS begeistern) Gehirnen gewartet wird, und das sind halt Männer von 16-30 mit all ihrem Muskelprotz- und Schwanzvergleichgehabe. Habe ich lange genug in der Wissenschaft gehabt. Und wenn mir das jetzt, z.B. beim Sport, begegnget, hey dann will ich einfach nur noch weg. Das Kompetetive versaut mir irgendwie alles. Muß ich mir nicht antun.

----------

## musv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   net.wlan0 ist keine Datei sondern nur ein Link auf net.lo. 
> 
> Mensch, Du hast recht. Ich hätte natürlich in der Befehlsreferenz am Ende des Handbuchs nachschauen sollen.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

 *Gentoo Handbuch wrote:*   

> If you have several network interfaces, you need to create the appropriate net.eth1, net.eth2 etc. initscripts for those. You can use ln to do this:
> 
> ```
> # cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ...

 

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Würde Dich das befriedigen, wenn Leute sich mit Deinen kurzen, weisen Tips Stunden über Stunden beschäftigen?

 

Linux war schon immer Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Das gilt besonders bei Gentoo. "ln" gehört zum Grundlagenwissen. Wenn du Dir das nicht aneignen willst, wirst du über kurz oder lang verzweifeln, zu Ubuntu (oder Windows) zurückwechseln und überall rumerzählen, wie Scheiße Gentoo ist und wie arrogant und nerdmäßig dessen Nutzer doch sind.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Dann teilst Du Dein Betriebssystem aber bald mit lauter arbeitslosen Junggesellen.

 

Ich bin weder das eine noch das andere. Und es ist nicht "mein" Betriebssystem. 

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Schau mal auf Dein Anmeldedatum und auf meines. Ich versichere Dir: solltest Du mir mal in einem Bereich begegnen, in dem ich mich auskenne, ich werde Dich nicht so anmachen!

 

Das Anmeldedatum sagt nur aus, dass ich 2002 an dem Punkt war, an dem du heute bist. Ich hab das damals noch auf einem Pentium II mit 400 Mhz compiliert. Als ich dann nach einer Woche compilieren gemerkt hatte, dass ich Mist gebaut hab, durfte ich das gesamte System nochmal aufsetzen. OpenOffice hat bei mir damals 3 Tage durchcompiliert. Ich hab mir damals auch das Handbuch ausgedruckt. Und nein, ich finde nicht, dass ich Dich angemacht hab. 

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Was machst Du, wenn ... Du niemanden persönlich fragen kannst, wo Du überhaupt die deutsche Tastatur herbekommst, wenn zum verrecken kein emerge funktioniert

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

man emerge

Fehlermeldung bei Google reinhauen.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Dem werde ich's schon zeigen, wer hier was drauf hat...

 

Du schätzt hier irgendwas falsch ein. Es geht hier nicht um Schwanzvergleiche und Kompensationsversuche. Wenn du Probleme hast und hier Hilfe suchst, ist das ok. Man merkt ja auch, dass du Dich echt mit der Materie auseinandersetzt. Aber du scheiterst dabei halt an Problemen, die ausführlich im Handbuch (auch wenn's Deiner Meinung nach schlecht ist) erklärt sind. Und auch wenn ich Dir jetzt eine Illusion zerstöre, aber du wirst Gentoo nicht innerhalb von einem Tag, einer Woche oder einem Monat perfekt konfigurieren können. Viele kleine Sachen kriegst du erst meist durch Zufall nach Monaten raus. Wenn du keine Zeit zum basteln hast, ist Gentoo nicht die richtige Distri für Dich. Wenn Gentoo einmal richtig läuft, hast du damit weniger Aufwand als mit anderen Distris. Aber der Weg dahin ist steinig und hart und setzt eine sehr hohe Lernkurve voraus. Du musst entscheiden, ob du das kannst und willst.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Der Kerl sagt, ich soll die Datei /var/run einfach anlegen! So was! Ohne daß man sich damit beschäftigt, warum sie fehlt! Super, dann kann ich mir ja mein ethernet auch einfach herwünschen

 

/var/run sollte eigentlich (ohne Garantie) beim Entpacken des Tarballs mit angelegt werden. In das Verzeichnis kommen, wie du schon rausgefunden hast, die Pids. Benötigt werden die vor allem, wenn ein Programm im Daemon-Modus gestartet wird, um beim Beenden des Daemons den richtigen Prozess zu killen. Ethernet siehe oben.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Ich werde mein Leben ändern und möchte so werden wie DU.

 

Na das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang.   :Cool: 

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist, wieviele user Gentoo in Deutschland überhaupt hat. Zuwenige, behaupte ich. Woran mag das wohl liegen?

 

Linux ist keine Religion. Es gibt keine Missionierungsverpflichtung. Ich verwende Gentoo, weil es für mich die beste Wahl zu sein scheint. Das kann bei anderen Leuten ganz anders sein.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich hätte noch eine letzte Frage, bevor ich auf eigene Faust weitermache:

Wenn von der Live-CD aus das Internet funktioniert, dann muß das dortige System doch den Treiber haben. (Das meinte ich mit der Frage vorhin, ob uns dieses Wissen was bringt ...) Wenn ich also mit der live-CD neu installiere, müßte doch theoretisch der Treiber dabei sein ...?

Noch was:

 *Quote:*   

> "ln" gehört zum Grundlagenwissen. Wenn du Dir das nicht aneignen willst, wirst du über kurz oder lang verzweifeln, zu Ubuntu (oder Windows) zurückwechseln und überall rumerzählen, wie Scheiße Gentoo ist und wie arrogant und nerdmäßig dessen Nutzer doch sind. 

 

Vielleicht ist das alles schon eine Generationenfrage. Ich kenne z. B. niemanden, der etwas anderes benutzt außer Win und Mac. Einfach weil es Linux zur Zeit unserer Computer-Lernphase (ca. 1985) nicht gab. Daher kann ich schon mal niemandem erzählen, wie schlimm es hier sein soll. Aber ich habe an mir und sogar auch an Freunden ohne jedes Computerinteresse festgestellt, daß wir plötzlich DOS können, wenn es die Situation verlangt. Ich merke an mir (und verallgemeinere nicht): wenn ich mit mitte dreißig etwas Neues lerne und damit nicht ständig zu tun habe, vergesse ich es rasend schnell, ob es nun "Grundlagenwissen" heißt oder nicht. Dann hat man mal einen oder zwei Monate lang sehr viel Arbeit und keine Zeit zum Computerspielen, und alles ist weg.* Ich kenne übrigens einen Haufen rasend intelligente Leute. Die einzigen, die einmal Linux gewählt haben, und zwar Red Hat für ein Netzwerk, sind studierte Mathematiker, aber halt auch schon 40 und 55, und selbst die sagen über ihre Linux-Experience, daß das nicht noch einmal sein muß**. Unter anderem, weil sie sich halt mit was anderem als dem OS beschäftigen müssen und das OS einfach flutschen muß. 

* Ein anderes Beispiel: wenn ich mit jüngeren Jazzern gespielt und wir was ertüftelt haben, habe ich mich manchmal bei einem beschwert, der sich nie was aufgeschrieben hat (mit 19). Mittlerweile geht derselbe langsam auf die dreißig zu, schreibt alles auf und jammert über seine Vergeßlichkeit. Im Ubuntu z.B. lese ich dieselben Wikis immer wieder. Ich habe sogar jüngst eine Frage gestellt, die ich vor einem Jahr schon einmal gestellt habe. Bitte etwas nachsichtiger sein. 

** ich meine das Aufsetzen. Das Netzwerk mit Red Hat läuft sehr wohl immer noch.

bierbauchangsthase

(musv: Weil du sagst, Linux sei keine Religion oder so ... das stimmt für mich nicht so ganz. Vor ein paar Tagen erst ist so ein berühmter Soziologe verstorben, der meinte, durch freie Software könne eine neue Form von globaler Chancengleicheit entstehen. Und der one-laptop-per-child hat ja ... na was wohl ...)Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Tue Jun 30, 2009 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Ich hätte noch eine letzte Frage, bevor ich auf eigene Faust weitermache:
> 
> Wenn von der Live-CD aus das Internet funktioniert, dann muß das dortige System doch den Treiber haben. (Das meinte ich mit der Frage vorhin, ob uns dieses Wissen was bringt ...) Wenn ich also mit der live-CD neu installiere, müßte doch theoretisch der Treiber dabei sein ...?

 

Jaein.

Die LiveCD hat den Treiber ja, vorallem dafür das System zu installieren, die LiveCD lädt den benötigten Treiber automatisch.

Also erstmal macht die LiveCD ein udevadm trigger um die /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules zu erstellen und diese mit dem richtigen Inhalt zu füllen.

Dein System das du baust nutzt wärend der Installation den Kernel und die Kernelmodule der LiveCD (also bis zum ersten reboot), daher funktioniert das. Beim Kernelbauen musst du nur darauf achten den richtigen Treiber entweder einzubauen (fest) oder als Modul zu bauen.

Im fertigen System lädt udev bei diesem udevadm trigger diese Module nach.

Zumindest zu den Geräten zu denen Regeln unter /etc/udev/rules.d/ existieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Noch was:
> 
>  *Quote:*   "ln" gehört zum Grundlagenwissen. Wenn du Dir das nicht aneignen willst, wirst du über kurz oder lang verzweifeln, zu Ubuntu (oder Windows) zurückwechseln und überall rumerzählen, wie Scheiße Gentoo ist und wie arrogant und nerdmäßig dessen Nutzer doch sind.  
> 
> Vielleicht ist das alles schon eine Generationenfrage. Ich kenne z. B. niemanden, der etwas anderes benutzt außer Win und Mac. Einfach weil es Linux zur Zeit unserer Computer-Lernphase (ca. 1985) nicht gab. Daher kann ich schon mal niemandem erzählen, wie schlimm es hier sein soll. Aber ich aber an mir und sogar auch an Freunden ohne jedes Computerinteresse festgestellt, daß wir plötzlich DOS können, wenn es die Situation verlangt. Ich merke an mir (und verallgemeinere nicht): wenn ich mit mitte dreißig etwas Neues lerne und damit nicht ständig zu tun habe, vergesse ich es rasend schnell, ob es nun "Grundlagenwissen" heißt oder nicht. Dann hat man mal einen oder zwei Monate lang sehr viel Arbeit und keine Zeit zum Computerspielen, und alles ist weg.* Ich kenne übrigens einen Haufen rasend intelligente Leute. Die einzigen, die einmal Linux gewählt haben, und zwar Red Hat für ein Netzwerk, sind studierte Mathematiker, aber halt auch schon 40 und 55, und selbst die sagen über ihre Linux-Experience, daß das nicht noch einmal sein muß. Unter anderem, weil sie sich halt mit was anderem als dem OS beschäftigen müssen und das OS einfach flutschen muß. 

 

Das was du hier beschreibst kann an dem Generationsunterschied liegen, muss aber nicht zwingend.

Ich persönlich bin bereits mit 2 Jahren am Computer gesessen und habe "nibbles" gespielt (ein früheres Snake-Spiel in Basic geproggt), sowie mit älteren Jahren (5-7 oder so) habe ich mich durch DOS gehangelt und alles mögliche eingestellt und verstellt, und meine Grafikkarte mit der anderen getauscht zusammen mit dem Monitor um von S/W auf VGA umschalten zu können, und damit dann ein buntes Windows 3.1 zu bekommen. Jetzt bin ich 17 1/2 und arbeite nurnoch mit Linux in True Color (32bit wenn ich mich recht entsinne), und habe Windows (XP + 7 RC) für meine gelegentlichen Spiele (Siedler 2-4; Alarm f. Cobra 11; Age of Empire I; Age of Mythology ^^).

Mit meiner Linux Karriere begann es mit Suse Linux 8.0, damals musste ich aufgrund diverser Probleme alle 2 Monate spätestens neu installieren xD

Danach bin ich direkt auf Gentoo umgestiegen (das war etwa 2006). Und heute kenne ich mich sehr gut darin aus, meistens zumindest.

Allerdings habe ich auch die Zeit (Schüler, jetzt Berufsschüler) mein System einzurichten.

 *Quote:*   

> * Ein anderes Beispiel: wenn ich mit jüngeren Jazzern gespielt und wir was ertüftelt haben, habe ich mich manchmal bei einem beschwert, der sich nie was aufgeschrieben hat (mit 19). Mittlerweile geht derselbe langsam auf die dreißig zu, schreibt alles auf und jammert über seine Vergeßlichkeit. Im Ubuntu z.B. lese ich dieselben Wikis immer wieder. Ich habe sogar jüngst eine Frage gestellt, die ich vor einem Jahr schon einmal gestellt habe. Bitte etwas nachsichtiger sein. 

 

Hmmmm, das mit dem Jazzer Kumpel erinnert mich ganz böse an mich selber. ^^ Ich bin was Daten (Datume) angeht auch sehr vergesslich... Nuja, bin einfach zu faul alles aufzuschreiben, naja jetzt hab ich ein Handy und kann es direkt da eintragen =)

Und noch was: Hier bringt dich keiner um wegen vielen Fragen, nur wenn du dabei die Regeln missachtest, wiederholt natürlich oder immer wieder also mehrmals ein und die selbe Frage stellst, dann wird man sich Fragen ob der überhaupt dazu gehören möchte, aber soweit bist du noch lange nicht, nur keine Angst ^^.

Nachsichtigkeit wurde mir als Tugend gelehrt, wenigstens darin waren, bzw. sind ja immernoch, meine Eltern konsequent *hust*.

 *Quote:*   

> bierbauchangsthase

 

Max Steel

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Bevor ich ins Selbststudium abtauche, möchte ich mich völlig ironiefrei bei allen Supportern für die Mühe bedanken, 

insbesondere bei

Think4Us11    (man muß sich jetzt zwischen den Namen immer einen Tusch und Applaus denken)

musv

MrManiac

Jean-Paul

Max Steel

py-ro

Applaus, Applaus.

----------

## Finswimmer

Aller Anfang ist schwer.

Du hast ja auch schon einiges geschafft, so wie ich das sehe:

Dualboot Gentoo, Ubuntu.

Wenn du erstmal was installieren möchtest, kannst du dir die Dateien über LiveCD/Ubuntu runterladen und dann nach /usr/portage/distfiles/ kopieren.

Das würde ich dir für sys-apps/pciutils raten, denn dann bekommst du "lspci".

Um den richtigen Treiber (Modul bei Linux) zu finden, startest du am Besten in der LiveCD und schaust:

a) welcher Kernel da läuft: uname -r

b) welches Modul für deine Karte zuständig ist: lsmod

Bei b) werden es da erfahrungsgemäß sehr viele sein, aber nur wenige die etwas mit dem Namen deiner Karte gemeinsam haben.

Kopf hoch, das wird schon!

Tobi

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hast du denn den erwähnten r8169 schon mal probiert? Habe den gleichen Netzwerkchip wie du (onboard Realtek) und bei mir geht es mit diesem Modul ohne Probleme.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

@MrManiac: Ja, habe ich schon probiert.

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich noch was schreiben sollte. Denn ich möchte eigentlich nicht mehr gesagt bekommen, daß ich nicht lesen kann.

Versuch ich's halt mal: Der Stand ist: Weil die Live-CD eth kann, habe ich noch einmal installiert, aber diesmal mit genkernel. Es bootet auch. Aber in der Eile habe ich das Setzen des Passwortes vergessen. Weil ich beim boot nicht mehr aus der login-Zeile rauskam, habe ich den Computer ausgeschalten. Dann habe ich mit chroot von Ubuntu aus das Gentoo-Dateisystem betreten. Leider konnte ich im Ubuntu plötzlich die jfs-Partitionen nicht mehr einhängen, die ext3 schon. Beispiel:

```
sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/tmp

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen

       Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so

```

 Daher konnte ich passwd nicht ausführen, weil /usr eine jfs-Partition ist und passwd darauf zugreift. 

Das ist ziemlich blöd. Umformatieren nach ext3 kann ich die jfs im Ubuntu schon noch. Aber ich kann nicht mehr vorher die Dateien abspeichern, die draufliegen.

???

----------

## Max Steel

Da du deinen PC einfach ausgeschaltet hast musst du vor dem einhängen der /usr diese checken, wie das Programm dafür heißt kann ich nicht hundertpro sagen, aber es müsste glaube ich fsck.jfs sein.

In deinem Fall also fsck.jfs /dev/sda5

Danach kannst du sie wieder einhängen.

Das ist normal von jfs Partitionen, wenn man sie unsauber ausschaltet weigern sie sich wiedereingehangen zu werden (DAs gleiche wie bei Windows' NTFS Partitionen)

Dann müsste es wieder funktionieren.

Tipp:

Wenn dein PC nicht mehr reagiert, oder sonst irgendwie du ihn schnell mal ausschalten musst kannst du folgendes machen.

der Kernel ist das letzte was abstürzt, und dieser kann per "Magic SysRQ" (System-Rescue) den PC "sauberer" Runterfahren als der blose Einschaltknopf.

Einfach STRG + ALT + Druck/S-Abf (auf einer Taste) + R/E/I/S/U/B (diese hier nacheinander) (REISUB heißt rückwärts Busier (Kleine Merkhilfe)).

Und schon wird die Tastatureingaben an den System-Default abgegeben (Console+Kernel) = R,

die Ausgeführten Programme Terminiert sowie gekillt = E + I,

anschließend die Festplatten gesynct (geht auch per Konsole, einfach sync eingeben) geremountet (auf read-only) = S + U (hier jeweils auf Completed warten, oder eben 15 Sekunden jeweils warten, wichtig ist der snyc.)

und zum Schluss der PC gerebootet = B.

Ubuntu kann das im übrigen auch.

In der Kernelconfig ist das unter

```
Location:

-> Kernel hacking    

    -> Magic SysRq key
```

zu finden.

In deinem Fall, hätte es allerdings gereicht wenn du in der Console STRG+ALT+Entf eintippst, unter Gentoo ist das der Befehl zum sauber neustarten, außer im X, aber man kann ja schnell auf die Konsole wechseln wenns sein muss. Das kann Ubuntu leider nicht.

Noch so nen kleiner Tipp:

Wenn du in der Kernelconfig "menuconfig" drin bist, kannst du mit der Taste / (große 7 quasi) nach bestimmten Suchwörtern suchen.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke für die Hilfe

Das ist ja der sogenannte "Affengriff" von früher! Den habe ich im Ubuntu vermißt, glaube ich. 

Den habe ich jetzt beim Herumprobieren sogar mal von der login-Zeile aus gedrückt, und siehe: es fährt runter. Leider sind die Partitionen immer noch verrammelt. Mist aber auch! Vorhin habe ich ihn nicht gefunden, weil ich diese Tastatur am neuen Notebook nicht genug kenne. 

Super Tip mit dem fsck. Es kann leider die Partition nicht öffnen. Ich versuche aber schon, mir mit dem Problem Hilfe im Ubuntu-Forum zu holen. Immerhin muß ich ja jetzt auch im Ubuntu reparieren. 

Aber bei allem Unfug, den ich anstelle, freut mich eines:

Das Internet mit DHCP scheint im Gentoo zu laufen! Das sieht man knapp über der login-Zeile.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich hab's raus. Im Gparted gibt es einen Check, der es richtet!

Juhuu!

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

So, das hat so weit geklappt. Nur bei sda10 nicht, das ist der Ordner /usr/portage.

Kann ich mir dessen Inhalte leicht wieder herstellen? Das müßte doch mit emerge --sync gehen, oder?

----------

## Max Steel

richtig. wenn du /usr/portage formatierst kannst du es einfach per emerge --sync neubaun.

Ich empfehle dir auf jeden Fall deine Overlays falls du welche hast, von /usr/portage/local nach /usr/local/portage zu verschieben. Wenn du nicht weißt was das ist hast du keine.

Mit Overlays kannst du eigene kleine Programme die nicht im Haupttree (/usr/portage) drin sind zusätzlich hinzufügen (selber macht man das in einem eigenen Overlay), und ansonsten kannst du z.B. per layman fremde Overlays einfügen, oder per Hand welche einfügen.

Aber ich vermute mal das du das noch nicht brauchst.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich schreibe dies aus dem links-browser im laufenden gentoo. emerge xorg-conf hat noch nicht geklappt, wegen "circular dependencies"  Aber: ist doch schon mal was, oder? Mfg, Bierbauchangsthase

----------

## Max Steel

Ja das ist schon sehr gut. Wenn du noch sagst was es für eine Meldung dazu gibt, kann man dir auch dabei helfen =)

Evtl. ist das ja auch nur das altbekannte "cups" Problem.

evtl mal dasahier versuchen:

USE="-cups" emerge -a xorg-x11 (bzw. USE="-cups" emerge -a xorg-server)

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke. Es was scheinbar nicht nur das Cups-Problem

Ich habe es jetzt einmal versucht, indem ich alle useflags deaktiviert habe.

Es funktioniert. Was wäre denn eine Minimal-Auswahl von aktivierten flags?

Muß ich mich hier zwischen gnome und Kde entscheiden?

Ich bin Xfce gewohnt. da könnte ich doch mal beide deaktivieren. In Ubuntu ist das mit Xfce toll. Da kannst du nämlich von xfce aus sowohl gnome- als auch kde-Anwendungen installieren und laufen lassen und hast äußerst selten Unverträglichkeiten.

Danke.

... übrigens kann ich eines jetzt sagen: Der dualboot mit Ubuntu ist schon eine feine Sache. Man kann mit dem chroot von Anfang an die Wartungsarbeiten machen, emerge betreiben usw., und mit dem editor seiner Wahl arbeiten, man hat copy-paste und man kann vor allem die Ausgaben und Fehlermeldungen einfach hochscrollen, um sie zu lesen, man kann im Browser das Forum und das Handbuch lesen und copy-pasten. Für das Einhängen der sieben Partitionen und das chrooten werde ich mir aber ein Skript machen.  

... ich habe eine Frage hierzu, weil ich das nicht verstehe:  *Quote:*   

> Sie sollten alle Module, die automatisch geladen werden sollen, in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 aufführen. Sie können, wenn Sie wollen, zu den Modulen weitere Optionen angeben. 

 

Geht es jetzt um Module, die mit * im kernel oder die mit M installiert sind? Ich habe jetzt genkernel verwendet. Hat genkernel das schon für mich erledigt?

... und noch eine Frage [ja, jetzt wird er dreist ...]: nachdem eth0 jetzt läuft, wie stelle ich fest, welcher Treiber es denn nun ist, den die genkernel-Installation verwendet, damit ich es ohne genkernel auch machen kann?

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Was wäre denn eine Minimal-Auswahl von aktivierten flags? 

 

-* ist Minimal. Alles darüber hinaus willst du selbst  :Wink: 

ipv4, X, cups würde ich schonmal reinnehmen, da das immer benötigt wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Muß ich mich hier zwischen gnome und Kde entscheiden?

 

Nö!

 *Quote:*   

> Geht es jetzt um Module, die mit * im kernel oder die mit M installiert sind? Ich habe jetzt genkernel verwendet. Hat genkernel das schon für mich erledigt?
> 
> 

 

Im Kernel mit * markierte Einträge sind fest im Kernel einkompiliert.

Nur die mit "M" sind wirklich Module.

```
$cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

nvidia

vboxdrv

powernow-k8
```

 *Quote:*   

> nachdem eth0 jetzt läuft, wie stelle ich fest, welcher Treiber es denn nun ist, den die genkernel-Installation verwendet, damit ich es ohne genkernel auch machen kann? 

 

Per lsmod Module anschauen, sofern du das Netzwerk benutzt/eingerichtet hast, wird das Modul benutzt und es kann keine "0" bei "Used by" stehen.

Ansonsten einfach per rmmod nacheinander rausschmeißen und irgendwann hast du es  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## py-ro

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

könnte auch helfen.

Py

----------

## Josef.95

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> [....]
> 
> ... und noch eine Frage [ja, jetzt wird er dreist ...]: nachdem eth0 jetzt läuft, wie stelle ich fest, welcher Treiber es denn nun ist, den die genkernel-Installation verwendet, damit ich es ohne genkernel auch machen kann?
> 
> [....]

 

Hi

dies könntest du zb auch in Ubuntu nachschauen

hierfür gibt es bei "lspci" den Schalter "-k"

#lspci --help

sagt da

Display options:

-v              Be verbose (-vv for very verbose)

-k              Show kernel drivers handling each device

schaut hier dann als Beispiel so aus (gekürzt) 

```
# lspci -k

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp. Device 1c0c

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

        Kernel modules: forcedeth
```

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke. Vielleicht kann ich ja doch nicht lesen. lspci (jetzt habich es ja endlich!) liefert  

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

```

Demnach hätte ich dieses Modul doch finden müssen!?

Aber: meine Baustelle ist momentan erstmal der Xserver.

Danke.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

So, vielen Dank an Euch alle. Ich habe jetzt eine Fluxbox und kann komfortabler arbeiten.

Zwei Sachen würde ich gerne noch einstellen:

1. Ich würde gerne mit der rechten Maustaste den links markierten Text kopieren und pasten können. Aber hiermit habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht beschäftigen können. Fluxbox soll ja so gut konfigurierbar sein

2. In Fluxbox ist die deutsche Tastatur, die ich in gentoo linux bereits habe, wieder weg. Aber ich glaube, das ist sie schon in der X-Umgebung. In der /etc/init.d/xdm kann man lesen:

```
# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you have't accidently configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7
```

Und das verstehe ich nicht und traue mich nicht, es zu ändern. Vielen Dank für wohlwollende Tips.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Zu deinem "en" Keyboard Layout:

du nutzt nun vermutlich "hal" für die Eingabegeräte (ist zZt Standard)

wenn ja, dann wird dir eine entsprechende hal-Policy weiterhelfen, Hier hatte ich mal ein wenig Info zum xorg-server-1.5 , hal usw zusammengetragen.

Den

CHECKVT=7

Eintrag in der /etc/init.d/xdm solltest du so belassen.

MfG

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke Josef.95.

Ich nutze hal nicht. Habe es jetzt mal installiert, Aber ich glaube, das mit der deutschen Tastatur kann ich ohne hal manuell in der xorg.conf richten. Hier hat mal jeder recht, der sagt, ich hätte erst das Handbuch lesen sollen. SCHANDE ÜBER MICH.   :Embarassed: 

Das Problem ist aber jetzt, daß fluxbox nicht mehr richtig startet.

Da sind zwar X-Windows und ich kann z.B. den Browser Dillo starten, aber die Leiste und die Menüs von Fluxbox sind weg.

Wenn ich "fluxbox" eingebe, kommen viele -Meldungen, daß -"session.xxx"-dateien nicht geöffnet werden konnten und schließlich daß schon ein Windowmanager läuft . Wenn ich /etc/init.d/xdm start eingebe, kommt die Fehlermeldung, daß xdm schon gestartet ist. Ich komme auch nicht mehr mit ctrl+alt+bksp in die bash ohne X zurück, sondern auf einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Sogar wenn ich durch eine Unkenntlichmachung der xorg.conf beim booten in der Zeile lande und /etc/ini.d/xdm start eingebe, bekomme ich die Meldung, daß xdm schon läuft.

Sollte ich vielleicht mal Xserver und fluxbox entfernen und neu installieren?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., hal sollte man nicht einfach via emerge installieren, steuere dies besser via Use-Flag

Wenn du "hal" verwenden möchtest, dann setze die Use-Flag "hal" am besten Global in die make.conf

Wenn du hal nich verwenden möchtest dann setze "-hal" in die make.conf

solche Änderungen baust du dann am besten mit einem "emerge -avDN world" ins System (das N steht für --newuse) , portage erledigt dann idR alles nötige..

Zu fluxbox kann ich leider nichts beitragen

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/ini.d/xdm start eingebe, bekomme ich die Meldung, daß xdm schon läuft.

  dann versuche ein 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Vielen Dank, Josef.

Die Tastatur habe ich mir in der xorg.conf geholt. Das mit Copy-Paste sollte mit der mittleren Maustaste gehen.

Das mit Fluxbox scheint schwierig zu sein. Ich sollte mal erst im Forum lesen und ggf. einen neuen Thread anfangen. 

Deswegen mache ich mal hier von mir aus zu.

Danke nochmal an alle.

----------

